# Ladies, how much of a difference does being well dressed make?



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I really don't care how someone is dressed. I myself like "getting pretty" when I'm going out, but at home you'll find me lounging around in pajamas/shorts all day. :tongue:

At the workplace I kind of have to wear semi-formal attire. But with friends I'm very casual. I love jeans. I have like 6 pairs of different kinds and usually dressed in jeans and tees. I'm also the sort who doesn't wash their jeans till they get filthy, lol. 

I like a well dressed man, of course (who wouldn't?) but I don't care what he wears as long he doesn't have jewellery and dreadlocks. Two things that horrify me. 

I like guys best in polo necks, V-neck sweaters, or formal shirts with the collar undone and sleeves rolled to the elbow. *drool*


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

milti said:


> I really don't care how someone is dressed. I myself like "getting pretty" when I'm going out, but at home you'll find me lounging around in pajamas/shorts all day. :tongue:
> 
> At the workplace I kind of have to wear semi-formal attire. But with friends I'm very casual. I love jeans. I have like 6 pairs of different kinds and usually dressed in jeans and tees. I'm also the sort who doesn't wash their jeans till they get filthy, lol.
> 
> ...


I've got sweaters, sweatshirts, jeans, jackets, shoes (sort of), T-shirts, and sunglasses figured out for myself but I haven't quite gotten there with dress shirts and how to casually wear them yet, that's my next step


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Penguin said:


> I've got sweaters, sweatshirts, jeans, jackets, shoes (sort of), T-shirts, and sunglasses figured out for myself but I haven't quite gotten there with dress shirts and how to casually wear them yet, that's my next step


Shoes - formal shoes for formal occasions. Sneakers/trainers or Converse for everyday wear, flip flops at the beach (lol) Penguins need to wear fuzzy sox to keep warm :shocked:

I really think people look funny in those bubble-like shoes, what are they called - crocs? That's just me though.
Well, I mean, being a girl I have loads of choice with my footwear. I love shoe shopping :crazy:

Formal shirts are nice untucked with the collar button opened. :crazy: :crazy: I can't resist elbows. Elbows are hot.


----------



## SublimeSerendipity (Dec 30, 2010)

Guys in suits turn me on soooooo much. 

Not that I don't always want to jump my boyfriend, it's just when he comes home from work I literally want to grab him by the tie and do it right in the foyer.

He's a lawyer and hates dressing up and wearing suits (I tease him how he should have thought of that at 9 when he decided he wanted to become a lawyer!!), but he does enjoy the ego-boost of my reaction.

But honestly, so long as the guy is presentable...business casual or clean-looking (ie jeans and a button down with the sleeves rolled or jeans a sweater), that's enough for me. I roll my eyes when my boyfriend wears football or hockey jerseys out in public and it's not to watch a game.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

I dress like Jeremy Clarkson; shirt tucked into jeans or chinos. Why? Because I know what I'm doing. People who wear their shirts untucked try too hard to be liked.

I'm like a Lamborghini Murcielago; sexy and knows it.








Fifth time I've tried to post this always getting some kind of fucking error. Thank you very much PHP for being a fuckwad of a programming language.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Trying too hard looks douchy. I like when they keep it simple.

I also find that I get hit on more when I'm not all dolled-up and dressed up.. Dressed down, way more likely to get looks, comments. *shrug*


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

It really depends on the person. I like it when a guy looks scruffy and messy. (BUT CLEAN. DON'T EXPECT TO GET A GIRL EVER WITH BAD HYGIENE) I would feel more attracted to a guy who was wearing ripped jeans and a loose T-shirt then a guy in a suit. I get this really cold vibe when I see a guy in a suit. Don't know why. Maybe it's all the rock/metal bands I listen to and they way male musicians dress but it's what I find more attractive. 

I think the only thing that will really have people put off you in terms of appearance is bad hygiene. If you are clean and don't smell then you have nothing to worry about it.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

A disclaimer being a guy on the subject. Wear suits if you need to or if the situation is appropriate. Don't be the guy that wears cheap suits out for no reason. 

The effect is different if you are a guy wearing a brooks brothers 1818 at a weekday happy hour vs the guy wearing the polyester suit to the mall on a Saturday afternoon. To me, it seems to be trying too hard, and the cheapness of the suit has the opposite effect (does that guy work here?). 

With that said, a sport jacket, chinos (khakis), leather shoes go a long way without being considered overdressed. Nice sweaters, nice fitting jeans, etc. you can be dressed well without overdoing it. It would be worth looking into especially if your funds can support it. 

My biggest advice is to wear clothes that FIT. This alone can make you out dress about 85% of the male population.


----------



## IcarusDreams (Apr 23, 2011)

Be who you are-including in what concerns your own wardrobe. You just can't cater your appearance to everybody (someone will NOT like your stuff, no matter how good quality, formal, casual, etc. it may be) so just be yourself.

Were I to wear what "people like", I honestly wouldn't have much of an identity, image-wise. I know the general good fashion "rules", but I bend them to create my own style. I get bored with the office job look, so I don't like the formal style as much (unless it's quite dressy/flamboyant formal.) I don't look bad in the uber formal style, but I do feel personally contrived by it if I cannot give it my own personal touch. I also love mixing casual elements with very formal ones-a "confused" look, so to speak. I have no problems with people liking t shirts or tuxedos, though-I just want to feel free to express myself through my clothing, rather than wearing stuff "because I am supposed to."


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

I went through a period of studying fashion, clothing psychology, and did some personal styling.

People will make judgments about you based on the clothing you wear, whether you like it or not. And first impressions last a really long time as well. But clothing can also have a positive psychological effect on the wearer as well. You can use clothing as expression or strategically as a way to make some kind of statement such as I am competent, I am professional, I am wild, etc.

Clothing should be congruent to the wearer's personality however. Personally, I'd love to wear a suit everyday. I feel really comfortable in a suit and not so much in jeans and a tee or sweatpants; it's congruent to my ambitious personality. Of course there is a way to wear it casually and creatively depending on the occasion. Fit and color are key.







work/business






evening/date






casual (saturday afternoon on the town)






creative


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

i just like a neat man is all...


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Im hunting other traits more than how well dressed the guy is. This is smth that can be easily rectified. But I gotta admit that being well dressed is a plus


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> I can't generalize this, but on a couple of occasions I've literally been pounced on by the woman I was with when I was dressed up in a suit. It was like the suit was an aphrodisiac or something.


It is. It really is. Especially if you look at home wearing it and it fits nicely. Extra points if there's a puppy anywhere within three feet of you or you happen to be reading a book... Tripple if you're reading the book with the puppy on your lap.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

A lot of good posts here.

I'm just curious, what about disguises? What do ladies think of a man in disguise?








Especially such a brave, brilliant man as Chief Inspector Clouseau of the Sureté. His senses are razor sharp, and he is an expert in the martial arts. Surely, this must have an effect...?


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

^
Oh hell yes!


----------



## statictext (May 15, 2012)

It is important to me that a man cares about things. Being well groomed and well dressed is just one way to show that you put effort into things. I wouldnt want to limit ALL people and say that if you dont dress nice you dont care. But a nicely dressed man can show his confidence in a way that turns me on


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

I suppose im not like most ladies.

I really dont care, as long as he is happy, and smells good. And shaves.

Some women judge men by their clothes, but that really gets you nowhere.

I was just watching an interview with Quentin Tarantino. The guy frequently dresses like a fucking bum, but it works for him. No one would ever think this guy is a fucking millionaire, and a master director by looking at him. (Except people like me)

And thats why you should never judge a book by its book-cover. You gotta first crack it open and read the first few chapters.

Im such a t-shirt-and-jeans kind of a person, and if Im dressing up im usually not wearing a _dress_.

I rarely wear makeup because for the last year or so Ive been taking care of my skin, and it looks amazing. 


And about females. Something men often overlook is the most stereotypically attractive women look like shit when they take their makeup off. Most "attractive" women don't take care of their skin; they tan excessively (excluding the already-brown ladies), and would hate to screw up their makeup by going to the gym and..sweating.

I have met a few hot, active, women, but not many. Then, if you try to find a hot, active woman that isn't a bitch...yeah im sure its mighty hard to find that.

The best thing you can do for your future kids is find a fit 6 or 7 that loves her body, takes care of herself well, and is confident.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

TWN said:


> I suppose im not like most ladies.
> 
> I really dont care, as long as he is happy, and smells good. And shaves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Penguin said:


> Since I've asked about body type and got a pretty great response I figured I would ask this as well.
> 
> Does a well dressed guy make little difference or a huge difference?
> 
> imho I think the answer depends on the attractiveness of the girl, the more attractive ones seem to care a lot more than the zeros do. But I could be totally off base so thats why I'm asking you!


Well, again being well dressed can only bring out a guy's good looks that he already has. For instance, I'd rather get with a guy wearing a pair of overalls with a nice body than a fat, Pavoratti looking dude with a suit.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Mai Valentine said:


> Well, again being well dressed can only bring out a guy's good looks that he already has. For instance, I'd rather get with a guy wearing a pair of overalls with a nice body than a fat, Pavoratti looking dude with a suit.


This is true. But also goes both ways. Suits are made with the male figure in mind. If you lack the male figure, you'll end up like warren buffet just drowning in fabric despite it being tailored. However, if you have a decent build, a suit will compliment it nicely and you'll look like a million bucks. There is no arguing this guy (no idea who he is - just a quick google) looks sharper than mr buffet.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

wiarumas said:


> This is true. But also goes both ways. Suits are made with the male figure in mind. If you lack the male figure, you'll end up like warren buffet just drowning in fabric despite it being tailored. However, if you have a decent build, a suit will compliment it nicely and you'll look like a million bucks. There is no arguing this guy (no idea who he is - just a quick google) looks sharper than mr buffet.


You're like a mind reader. I swear to God I was just getting ready to post a pic of Neal Caffrey from "White Collar". That guy is just....mmmmm....so sexy! I always saw him as an ESTP 3w4 Sp/Sx.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

wiarumas said:


> This is true. But also goes both ways. Suits are made with the male figure in mind. If you lack the male figure, you'll end up like warren buffet just drowning in fabric despite it being tailored. However, if you have a decent build, a suit will compliment it nicely and you'll look like a million bucks. There is no arguing this guy (no idea who he is - just a quick google) looks sharper than mr buffet.


Matt Boomer wears his suits _very_ well, yum. I tried posting that picture earlier, but it refused to cooperate, so thank you!


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Trinidad said:


> Matt Boomer wears his suits _very_ well, yum. I tried posting that picture earlier, but it refused to cooperate, so thank you!


I cried when I learned he was gay in real life.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Mai Valentine said:


> I cried when I learned he was gay in real life.


I don't care about famous peoples sexual orientation, it's not like I'll ever meet them.

Besides, have you seen him with his husband and kids? They look so happy together 

(Sorry about the derail, I'll shush now...)


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Trinidad said:


> I don't care about famous peoples sexual orientation, it's not like I'll ever meet them.
> 
> Besides, have you seen him with his husband and kids? They look so happy together


Fuck his gay lover, I want that hottie with me! YUM!


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

Mai Valentine said:


> Well, again being well dressed can only bring out a guy's good looks that he already has. For instance, I'd rather get with a guy wearing a pair of overalls with a nice body than a fat, Pavoratti looking dude with a suit.


aye maybe thats why its helped me so much, I'm skinny, and used to wear baggy clothes which is like...the worst possible look for a skinny guy.


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

Trinidad said:


> Matt Boomer wears his suits _very_ well, yum. I tried posting that picture earlier, but it refused to cooperate, so thank you!


this is who I want to look like, I can pull of the suit need green contacts (i like green eyes better than mine) and a slightly better tan, and perfect hair... otherwise, I got this (= 

the hair is the hardest part, I'm growing it out but its going to take a while to get to power level 90000 like this guys.


----------



## Ashlee010289 (Jan 20, 2013)

I really couldn't care less how you dress and that's how it should be


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Penguin said:


> aye maybe thats why its helped me so much, I'm skinny, and used to wear baggy clothes which is like...the worst possible look for a skinny guy.


Yeah, a skinny man shouldn't wear baggy clothes.


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

Ashlee010289 said:


> I really couldn't care less how you dress and that's how it should be


Do you care if I have basic social skills? because thats what dressing well indicates to other socially competent people.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Ashlee010289 said:


> I really couldn't care less how you dress and that's how it should be


Bullshit. So you are telling me that if a guy is dressed in a hobo outfit with holes in it, and it isn't clean and tidy that he would be just as attractive as if he was wearing a nice well-tailored suit? No way.


----------



## SoulShield (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey ladies, I often hear that shoes are the first thing a woman looks at. I have noticed that when I see someone I know wearing new shoes, men won't notice and women will notice immediately. So are shoes the most important part of an outfit?


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

SoulShield said:


> Hey ladies, I often hear that shoes are the first thing a woman looks at. I have noticed that when I see someone I know wearing new shoes, men won't notice and women will notice immediately. So are shoes the most important part of an outfit?


I'm not gonna lie, the first thing I look at is his crotch, and I see how much "it" bulges out. (If you know what I mean.)


----------



## SoulShield (Jan 17, 2013)

Mai Valentine said:


> I'm not gonna lie, the first thing I look at is his crotch, and I see how much "it" bulges out. (If you know what I mean.)


Whomp, whomp, whooooomp...
Thanks @Mai Valentine for those thoughtful words.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

wiarumas said:


> There is no arguing this guy (no idea who he is - just a quick google) looks sharper than mr buffet.


I don't know who he is either, but I'm sure that suit wouldn't fit as well if he'd been to one of Mr. Buffets all-you-can-eat buffets.

Why the hell am I writing this...?


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I think it's the attitude that counts more. 

So long as he's not hiking his pants up all high like a Carlton Banks, then any outfit on a guy looks hot. Sweat pants, gym shorts. It's how he sports it.

But, certainly not the douchey frat boy look.:shocked:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> Bullshit. So you are telling me that if a guy is dressed in a hobo outfit with holes in it, and it isn't clean and tidy that he would be just as attractive as if he was wearing a nice well-tailored suit? No way.


finally someone who gets it.
personally, I don't even think people are naturally beautiful. without modern hygiene and cosmetics, I don't think I'd find anyone attractive 



> I'm not gonna lie, the first thing I look at is his crotch, and I see how much "it" bulges out. (If you know what I mean.)


:laughing:


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

SoulShield said:


> Hey ladies, I often hear that shoes are the first thing a woman looks at. I have noticed that when I see someone I know wearing new shoes, men won't notice and women will notice immediately. So are shoes the most important part of an outfit?


Not at all. Shoes only catch my eye if they stand out somehow, sneakers with a suit for example, or flipflops when it's freezing.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

SoulShield said:


> Whomp, whomp, whooooomp...
> Thanks @_Mai Valentine_ for those thoughtful words.


What can I say? I'm a woman who expresses her opinion. 



Swordsman of Mana said:


> finally someone who gets it.
> personally, I don't even think people are naturally beautiful. without modern hygiene and cosmetics, I don't think I'd find anyone attractive
> 
> 
> :laughing:


Yeah, I know what you mean. Let's take for instance, the beloved, "Kim Kardashian". People just think that she's naturally beautiful but that's all B.S. Just take a look at her before and after plastic surgery....










Do you see the difference?


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

TWN said:


> I suppose im not like most ladies.
> 
> looking at him. (Except people like me)


 Wow, aren't you special.

One day you might 'crack open the book' and get a few chapters in before realising this is a book you _really_ didn't want to read.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Mai Valentine said:


> What can I say? I'm a woman who expresses her opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She had a nose job, but most of this is her makeup. She hired a team to get her ready in the second pic; the first looks like she did it herself.

Shes still not naturally stereotipically beautiful. 

And maybe im in the minority here, but I like it when women wear their natural skin, or at least wear makeup that lets their skin shine through.

Have you seen this pic?












That is only HALF of the makeup she wears; it's the base.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Wow, aren't you special.
> 
> One day you might 'crack open the book' and get a few chapters in before realising this is a book you _really_ didn't want to read.




Not special.

But I do frequently hang out with eccentric creative types, and it's not a big shock to me when I see them (Even famous ones) dressed the way they want to dress, and not really caring about how their presentation is perceived.



I've done that, and it's OK with me. I would rather read the first chapter, and get the chance to make an informed decision if its not for me, rather than looking at the cover, and spending 20 bucks on a shitty book.

I dont leave the bookstore without reading through the books Im buying, and I approach dating the same way; Im not committing to anything that I don't feel is worth it. I dont care how big his arms are, or how much of a trekkie he is; Im reading up on him.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

TWN said:


> She had a nose job, but most of this is her makeup. She hired a team to get her ready in the second pic; the first looks like she did it herself.
> 
> Shes still not naturally stereotipically beautiful.
> 
> ...


She still has a heart shaped face though and a really good hip-waist-ratio that gives her the very desirable "hour glass" physique that most men find attractive.


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

It does make a bit of a difference when it comes to how much I'm attracted but not that much. I'm mostly into a man's physical build first but if I'm not that into it then style of dress would probably grab my attention next.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

pageofadiary said:


> It does make a bit of a difference when it comes to how much I'm attracted but not that much. I'm mostly into a man's physical build first but if I'm not that into it then style of dress would probably grab my attention next.


Just out of curiosity....What type of physique do you prefer? I personally prefer a nice V shaped back, with a six pack, and a nice and muscular physique. I'm assuming that's pretty common for a girl?


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder what women think of a man in uniform.










MB needs a new thread.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Diphenhydramine said:


> I wonder what women think of a man in uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some guys look pretty hot in uniform, I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> I wonder what women think of a man in uniform.


Strongly dislike.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Mai Valentine said:


> She still has a heart shaped face though and a really good hip-waist-ratio that gives her the very desirable "hour glass" physique that most men find attractive.




We were speaking about her face, and skin.

I love her without makeup, and think she is gorgeous. But not with it caked on.

She does have an impressive hip-to-waist ratio, but shes not an hourglass; she has more of a pear-shape.

Hourglasses always have matching bust and hip areas, and usually have bigger frames; kim's hips are too large compared to her bust, and she's short and petite as well.

Pear-shaped women are always more curvier than hourglass women anyways. I honestly don't know why people like it so much.

So, yeah.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I think Kim K is a bit of a munter, to be honest.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

TWN said:


> We were speaking about her face, and skin.
> 
> I love her without makeup, and think she is gorgeous. But not with it caked on.
> 
> ...


Right but she still has a nice hip-to-waist ratio. She doesn't have the lanky "Olive Oyl" from Popeye physique. She still has curves.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Mai Valentine said:


> Right but she still has a nice hip-to-waist ratio. She doesn't have the lanky "Olive Oyl" from Popeye physique. She still has curves.



That as my point; that shes still curvy.


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

Thread's tl;dr by now, but has this been pointed out?






Another reason not to wear saggy jeans and ragged hoodies.


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

TWN said:


> She had a nose job, but most of this is her makeup. She hired a team to get her ready in the second pic; the first looks like she did it herself.
> 
> Shes still not naturally stereotipically beautiful.
> 
> ...


damn I'm getting educated here haha


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

android654 said:


> Smart woman.
> 
> No matter what you wear, if you're uncomfortable in an Armani suit you'll look like shit. Don't try and tailor yourself to what you think people want, it never works out the way you want and winds up pushing people away. It happens every time. Dress in a way that you want, wear it confidently and comfortably and it'll be the right thing to wear.


I think it's hard not to be confident in an Armani suit. Sometimes, you gotta dress the part until you become the part. It's a tried and true technique that works.


And yes, men in suits work for me. Va va va vooom!!

But I also make fun of my boyfriend who often leaves his suit on and goes out in it. I make fun of anyone who does that. When my daughter's boyfriend first came over to meet me, he was wearing a coat and tie. He looked nice, but I still had to make fun of the formality. 

But come on, men in suits are sexy. Uniforms rock, too.


----------



## SoulShield (Jan 17, 2013)

I usually like girls with an exotic appeal like Kim Kardashian. However, I've never liked her for some reason. Maybe I unconsciously sense evil. Evil or stupidity. Either way, she's not for me.


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

Kim is ugly natalie portman is not. #letsgetthisthreadbackontrack #arenttheseannoyingasfuck?


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

vikingbitch said:


> I tend to date your typical metalheads. Beards, long hair, band tee, and those seemingly uniform metalhead cargo pants. Hell, my current boyfriend just wears threadbare metal tees and athletic shorts year-round. If I hadn't gotten him a leather jacket for Christmas, he still wouldn't have a decent winter coat.
> 
> That being said, I really want to see what he looks like in a suit because I imagine it is quite sexy.


What about Akercocke?


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

Dressing up doesn't hurt, but I'm not picky. Long as you don't have any holes or stains, I'm good. 

I tend to notice dressed up punk/goth guys more than others, but that's because I like eccentric people. A suit doesn't really count with me because I think you're working or on the way to work and I don't wanna intrude.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

pinkrasputin said:


> I think it's hard not to be confident in an Armani suit. Sometimes, you gotta dress the part until you become the part. It's a tried and true technique that works.
> 
> 
> And yes, men in suits work for me. Va va va vooom!!
> ...


Guys in an Armani suit are just....yum!


----------

